# C & R Walleye Tonight



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I took my wife for the FIRST TIME this year on open water. We caught an assortment of walleyes with the largest at 27 inches (C&R). It came on the very first cast.......I knew the spot was good but......

1/2 oz. char. jig with a char. Gulp Twister - The same combo that caught the biggest fish on Saturday.

[siteimg]4658[/siteimg]


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice fish - who caught it?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Chris, Nice of you to hold the wifes fish for the picture!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> The same combo that caught the biggest fish on Saturday.


 :eyeroll: I heard someone else in your boat managed to catch a 23"er that day.........


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

haha Maddy, I thought mine had it but I think yours did have a half an inch. Sorry about that for those keeping score at home. My bad....

Madison - 23
Chris - 22.5

Just for you playa.

I caught it but I sure wish my wife did.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

God I hate you guys...........

Anyone need an architect in Bismarck???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I forgot to mention I wasn't entirely a winner last night. 2 miles from pulling off the lake a deer jumped from the ditch and made an acquaintence with my grill. It was an expensive night of fishing.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Same thing happened to me pulling the boat 2 weeks ago. Not much you can do especially with a boat on the back.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So you are saying there were grilled backstraps for a late night snack!!???

  :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Or was it the Pembina slew?
:beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I know.But its a secret.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

boondocks said:


> I know.But its a secret.


It better be a secret... 8)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Chris- Nice 'eye!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Chris nice fish! What was it's weight?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Probably around 6.5 - 7 given it's length. I didn't feel the need to weigh it and I don't like to keep the fish out of water for long.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey chris were you in Garrison this last weekend?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No, I had a high school reunion to attend in Fargo. 8) I'm not sure I wanted to be around Garrison with the tourney going on anyways. I like to avoid crowds as much as possible.

How was fishing for your group?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

not to bad. we got 154th place out of 252. WOO HOO!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I haven't looked at the field, but I'm guessing a couple big fish separated a lot of the field.

At least you had fun right!?!


----------

